

Andrew Payne Wiki: Startup Equity For Employees - aditya
http://www.payne.org/index.php/Startup_Equity_For_Employees#Stock_vs_Options
This is a pretty comprehensive explanation of the equity issues surrounding startups, thought I'd share...
======
aditya
Found a pretty comprehensive explanation of the equity issues surrounding
startups, thought I'd share...

